# Can an elderly person take a walking stick flight



## Joody1 (5 Oct 2008)

Would be grateful for some information regarding a flight that I book for an elderly auntie who is using a walking stick. Can she taken the walking stick on a Ryanair flight.  I cannot find anything about this on their website.

Also my auntie took one of Ryanair flights that has no taxes on it.  She will have no luggage.  Ryan air has sent me an email stating that when she booked her flight she selected to check-in online.  I do not know what this means as it the booking was normal with no luggage.

The email from Ryanair also say: 

'You can check-in online from 5 days up to 4 hours before your scheduled flight departure time(s).  In addition, if your outbound and return flights are within that 5 day period, at the time you check-in online then both online boarding passes can be printed.   

Please Note: If you do not check-in online you will be required to pay the relevant fee to check-in at the airport.'

Does anyone know what this means please any help would be appreciated.

Joody1


----------



## SlurrySlump (5 Oct 2008)

Lots of elderly people take walking sticks on Ryanair flights. However having a walking stick doesn't mean that she will be able to board the flight ahead of others. I have seen lots of people hobble up to the boarding gate to try and get on the plane ahead of others but almost run off the plane as soon as it has landed. These flights were not going to Lourdes either.
Anyhow I am sure that your auntie is not one of those. Paying taxes or not paying taxes on a Ryanair flight means absolutely nothing. By not taking luggage and by selecting to check in on line means exactly that.
She will have to log on to the Ryanair website on the internet and on the left hand side of the screen she selects "check in on line". This means that she has effectively handed her ticket to Ryanair and has confirmed that she will be travelling on her chosen flight. She uses the reference number that she was giving when she purchased the ticket. She must then print off her boarding card from her computer. Has she a computer and a printer?
When she arrives at the airport she goes straight to the security gate, through this and direct to the boarding area. She does not have to queue up at the airport to get her boarding card along with the other people who have to do this because they are bringing luggage for the hold.
It is very simple really but daunting the first time you do it.


----------



## Joody1 (5 Oct 2008)

Thank you very much for that information SlurrySlump, which was very helpful. 

  Your first paragraph made me laugh....it is amazing what altitude will do…. or I should say  attitude!! lol)

  I expect she will not have to book in 2 hrs before the flight either.

Joody1


----------



## SlurrySlump (5 Oct 2008)

Joody1 said:


> Thank you very much for that information SlurrySlump, which was very helpful.
> 
> Your first paragraph made me laugh....it is amazing what altitude will do…. or I should say  attitude!! lol)
> 
> ...


 
She has up to 5 days to print off her boarding cards. If she makes a mess of it she can select re-print and do it again. I recently went on a 3 day return trip and when I was checking in for the outward journey the system automatically printed off my RETURN boarding cards as well. I hadn't requested this. I vaguely remember in the past that it was left to you to print off the return leg separately.


----------

